# Head swimming with "Cinema Connection Kit"



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm spending much of the summer in North Dakota on a job. It;s my hometown of Minot, so I'm staying with my parents. I'm using this opportunity to upgrade their D* system starting with replacing a 10-250 tivo in the living room with 1 working tuner and SAT/OTA splitter-combiners riddled throughout the house. 

I started by working a deal to replace the 10-250 with a new dvr, (it happekned to be a HR24-100, which was nice AND FAST!) The HR 20-100 would stay in the basement theater.

In this neck of the woods, OTA is virtually a must because the DMA is the entire western 2/3 of North Dakota, meaning the "locals" they offer are Bismark feeds 100 miles away and doesn't include FOX. An attic antenna pulls in all actual locals, including FOX, and I save $3 a month. (grandfathered package) I got them to throw an AM21 at no charge.

So everything has gone smoothly so far, 2 HD DVR's connected via a new SWM lnb for whole home DVR. Here's where I run into a snag I can't wrap my head around. (I've never been good with computer networking. I have some questions...

Does the "direcvtv cinema connection kit" itself need to be near the router and swm unit, or can it work wirelessly (with no extra equipment)
My DSL modem and wireless router are at the opposite end of the house with no CAT5 or coax running to the theater equipment room....

if this is indeed the case, I can relocate the DSL modem to the DECA/SWM location near my HR20 in the theater room. ,

I also got 2 plain white boxes, which I believe contain CAT5 to coax adapters...where these go, I don't know...I would guess the hr20, and not the 24. All I know is that I was told if I connected CAT5 anywhere, the DECA, whole home thing just quits working.

I know this has turned into more of a rant than a question, I really don't think they would use VOD much, I just wanted them to be able to control things with the cool ipad app!

Any ideas?
ej


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The HR20-100 and DECA needs to be connected as shown in this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195
The HR24 has a DECA internally, so you don't need to add one on it.
There is a [new] wireless Cinema Connection Kit: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193851


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

basically anywhere coax and cat5 come close will work.
mine is off a switch that happened to be near a dvr, placed green labeled sws2 splitter on coax and ran one to the hr24 and other to the network adapter.
then ran cat5 from it to the switch next to it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's a big picture of a wireless CCK on the front page of this site. RobertE indicates that it will be available Saturday.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

The pic by stewart sweet in the "first look" is the box I believe have.

The LED lights on the front are 
power
WLAN
ACTIITY
COAX network
APISTA

NOW WHAT?
A tech came by and said the box needs to connect via cat5 or coax to get to the SWM near my basement DVR. Is this the case, or did i get a tech not up on the latest gear?



is the box I received in the mail. Can this be connected to my DSL modem with a wireless signal going to the swm unit, or does this need a wirec connection?

signed,
"more confused than ever"


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> The pic by stewart sweet in the "first look" is the box I believe have.
> 
> The LED lights on the front are
> power
> ...


I'm fairly sure that the part I bolded, means you have the wireless BB DECA.
These are so new the tech doesn't seem to know about it.
"All you need to do is...." :lol:
This should have come with a short coax and you can connect it inline with your HR24. You should see a coax connector and another with a termination on it. Remove the termination and connect this to the HR24.
You should then be able to setup the wireless connection through the HR24 network menu, by selecting the wireless option.
Once you've got this setup, it will be the internet connection for all your receivers connected by DECA.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

ejjames said:


> The pic by stewart sweet in the "first look" is the box I believe have.
> 
> The LED lights on the front are
> power
> ...


You have a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit. It needs a coax connection to the SWiM unit, and a wireless connection to your router. It can be used at any receiver location.

You need to make sure the HR20-100 is set up as shown in veryoldschool's post. Do not attach a white DECA to the HR24. Once that is done, you're ready for the Wireless CCK.

The Wireless CCK has a passthrough port for use at any (SWiM connected) receiver location. It sounds like you have two receiver locations, so you might choose the one that gets better wireless reception, i.e. the location closest to your wireless router.

Depending on which receiver you choose, unscrew the coax from the receiver (or the white DECA, if it's the HR20) and attach it to the Wireless CCK. Then unscrew the terminator cap on the Wireless CCK and use the provided thin coax cable to connect the Wireless CCK's passthough port to your receiver (or the white DECA if it's the HR20).

After you have attached the Wireless CCK, you need to setup your wireless connection via the receiver's menu. Details should be in the user manual.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm so cutting edge, I didn't even know it! 

I think I'll try connecting it to the HR24, and follow the diagram for the 20-100.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> I'm so cutting edge, I didn't even know it!
> 
> I think I'll try connecting it to the HR24, and follow the diagram for the 20-100.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone!


Connecting to the HR24 makes sense, but there is no need to do it like is needed for the HR20-100. It will actually work better in the pass through mode.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

So I've decided to place the wireless CCK behing the HR24 in the livingroom. 

Just so i make sure I don't mess up, in the end, I will still only have one coax line running to the back of the HR24, correct? , disconnecting its current coax, connect it to the CCK input, then unscrew the terminator, and connect the short supplied coax from the terminator port back to the HR24 input.

Can I setup internet at this receiver through the menu before I start installing the 20-100, just to make sure it works, or does the entire system need to be set up at once?

thanks!

P.S.

Is it just wishful thinking that since the 20-100 is already setup for MRV that it will magically see the internet from the HR24? I still need to set up the 20-100 separately, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> So I've decided to place the wireless CCK behing the HR24 in the livingroom.
> 
> Just so i make sure I don't mess up, in the end, I will still only have one coax line running to the back of the HR24, correct? , disconnecting its current coax, connect it to the CCK input, then unscrew the terminator, and connect the short supplied coax from the terminator port back to the HR24 input.
> 
> ...


"Just to make sure"... is correct and you can set it up through the HR24 menu.
Once you have internet connected to the DECA cloud, when other receivers are booted, they should find the connection without running the setup, or you can run the network setup and select "wired network".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sounds like it's getting close ...


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Can the wireless CCK run as a wired bridge between DECA and Ethernet "clouds"? I see it has an Ethernet port aboard but didn't see if one could leverage it as I'm asking in the first look.

I currently run a wired CCK using 1 port off a 4 port switch which means to utilize that last port for a receiver I need to add a 2 way and additional resulting signal loss whereas a pass through implies I could utilize all 4 ports for receivers without additiional splitters.

I currently operate 7 DVRs on Ethernet and these bridge to a small DECA cloud for some non DVR HD receivers via the CCK which "throttles down" the inter cloud traffic to a single 10/100 port on a robust 10/100 hardwired network. Wireless would throttle me down further.

Yes I'm that oddball that is streaming WHDVR content between DECA and Ethernet clouds and what I have works perfectly but an in line CCK removes a 2 way and I assume gives back some of it's resultant signal loss.

Don "not to confuse the OP with this as to that question this is irrelevant" Bolton


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Can the wireless CCK run as a wired bridge between DECA and Ethernet "clouds"? I see it has an Ethernet port aboard but didn't see if one could leverage it as I'm asking in the first look.
> 
> I currently run a wired CCK using 1 port off a 4 port switch which means to utilize that last port for a receiver I need to add a 2 way and additional resulting signal loss whereas a pass through implies I could utilize all 4 ports for receivers without additiional splitters.


Yes, it will work as a wired bridge with the passthrough connected. You can even go into the setup webpage and disable wireless.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, it will work as a wired bridge with the passthrough connected. You can even go into the setup webpage and disable wireless.


Thanks David: That makes this unit golden in my view. In line pass through for receiver and DECA, out via 10/100. Gives one like me options on those marginal long runs (where an additiional splitter just isn't usable) once Ethernet port equipped DVRs dry up from the landscape!

YEP! that's the ticket:joy: Now if Sonora made their in line signal booster DECA friendly....

Don "great news! to my situation that's a big plus! Somebody was thinnin" Bolton


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

lugnutathome said:


> Thanks David: That makes this unit golden in my view. In line pass through for receiver and DECA, out via 10/100. Gives one like me options on those marginal long runs (where an additiional splitter just isn't usable) once Ethernet port equipped DVRs dry up from the landscape!
> 
> YEP! that's the ticket:joy: Now if Sonora made their in line signal booster DECA friendly....
> 
> Don "great news! to my situation that's a big plus! Somebody was thinnin" Bolton


You know its interesting how one misapplication of terminology can cause a lot of confusion at times unless the context is carefully noticed. Your's and others occasional reference to a SWiM splitter as a "switch" totally throws me at times. As I thought what you were saying is that you wanted to free up a port on a four port "ethernet switch" to add another DirecTV receiver to the ethernet cloud portion of your setup. Which wouldn't have made sense of course since where would the ethernet cable from the W-CCK configured as a wired DECA to ethernet bridge connect to?

But now I see your "switch" actually means a four port SWiM splitter.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> You know its interesting how one misapplication of terminology can cause a lot of confusion at times unless the context is carefully noticed. Your's and others occasional reference to a SWiM splitter as a "switch" totally throws me at times. As I thought what you were saying is that you wanted to free up a port on a four port "ethernet switch" to add another DirecTV receiver to the ethernet cloud portion of your setup. Which wouldn't have made sense of course since where would the ethernet cable from the W-CCK configured as a wired DECA to ethernet bridge connect to?
> 
> But now I see your "switch" actually means a four port SWiM splitter.


Oh I did put that in wrong DOH!. Sorry just washed my brain and can't do a thing with it.

Yes a 4 port splitter running off a SWM8 in this case bridged via the CCK to a 24 port Ethernet backbone switch serving 14 service lines, 7 of which serve DVRs among other network connected equipment via local area 5 or 8 port work group switches. Plus I have 2 spare work group switches just in case:eek2:

Sorry to have been confusing! Since you pointed that out I'm scratching my own head. What waz I thinnin?

Don "gotta remember to dry my brain thing after washing it" Bolton


----------

